# Looking for Sound Strobe user reports



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

As the title says...
I have read as much as was available on the "Sound Strobe"
www.audioxpress.com/bksprods/products/kt-3a.htm
www.audioxpress.com/reviews/media/simon_soundstrobe.pdf
And related articles in AudoXpress
I hoped to hear from others users?

Thanks 
Syd


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try Googling "strobe sound user reviews."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

N.G. ( Already tried it )
Now the first thing Google returns is your advise to Goggle It...
A virtual mobius strip 

Syd


----------

